

EBay Builds A Retail Transformer - davidedicillo
http://images.fastcompany.com/magazine/157/infographic/ebay-builds-a-retail-transformer.html

======
ptrf
OP is linking to an infographic for some reason. Source article is at
[http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/157/jack-abraham-ebay-
mi...](http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/157/jack-abraham-ebay-milo) dated
July 22, 2011

